# Rip's knife (wooden knife challenge)



## ripjack13

Darn you papppy. This is harder than I thought it would be. I spent a couple hours last night going through all my wood trying to find something that would look good together and be long enough for a good sized knife.
I finally came up with a piece of African Blackwood for the blade. It had this sweet curve of the grain on one end, and it fit perfectly with the design I was going for. Then I had some snakewood I had been saving since 95 in my scrap box! So I used that for the grips.
Here's what I have so far....

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I just happen to have some scrap snake wood in an old box from the 90's he says. Ill just toss it on this project I might like, he says... "Good GOD man!" Where was this scrap when you were prepping the pen blank box?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

LOL..... the Challenge is coming together...the minds are running amuck...the hands are shaking and the sawdust is flying! Don't ya love it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bladesmith

If that's your scrap Snake wood I'd like the nice Snake wood you use. Nice job, bet its going to look good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio

WANTED: Scrap Snakewood

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Deciding which woods to use is about the hardest part of the deal. Once you get past that hump in the road it's not too bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

In my defense about the scrap....it was too small for a 1911 grip, and any other knife grips I make, and it was too big for a pen blank, otherwise I'd be left over with something too small for most things I make. But, I saved the scrap from that scrap....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Spinartist




----------



## rocky1

Just my imagination or does your blade now point 20o to the right?

What's going on in the bottom picture there that makes the spine look all crooked?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Just my imagination or does your blade now point 20o to the right?
> 
> What's going on in the bottom picture there that makes the spine look all crooked?



Must be the liquor....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Must be the liquor....


Sounds like someone is trying to get the competition knocked out so he can be Mrs. January?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Must be the liquor....




If I'd been drinking I might blame it on that!

Must be the Snakewood!! 


Looking good otherwise!!





Don Ratcliff said:


> Sounds like someone is trying to get the competition knocked out so he can me Mrs. January?




Oh no!!! I always liked Ms. December much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> If I'd been drinking I might blame it on that!
> 
> Must be the Snakewood!!
> 
> 
> Looking good otherwise!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! I always liked Ms. December much better.


Rocky, if you ever make Mrs. December on any calendar I can promise you that is the day I will fly to the mainland, buy a lotto ticket and ask you to kiss it for luck.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> If I'd been drinking I might blame it on that!
> 
> Must be the Snakewood!!
> 
> 
> Looking good otherwise!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! I always liked Ms. December much better.



I think it's just the angle that I'm holding the knife at. What you see is bottom nub. just a optical dilusion.... :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

That one is out of sequence , but I thought I'd just post it up....
I like how the curve of the grain in the tip of the blade worked out.....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> Rocky, if you ever make Mrs. December on any calendar I can promise you that is the day I will fly to the mainland, buy a lotto ticket and ask you to kiss it for luck.



Long as Obama is in office I can identify as Ms. December if I want, and it's absolutely 100% perfectly legal! And, supposedly normal... 
Pack your bags!!

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Long as Obama is in office I can identify as Ms. December if I want, and it's absolutely 100% perfectly legal! And, supposedly normal...
> Pack your bags!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I think it's just the angle that I'm holding the knife at. What you see is bottom nub. just a optical dilusion.... :)



After studying the pictures at length, that was kinda what I assumed it must be.

Nice job of picking material and laying it out to fit the design of the blade Marc, looks fantastic!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Oooooo. African Blackwood Damascus blade!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think when I'm done with this one, I'm making more!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tip #1....finish sand the blade after the grips.
#2....drill the pin holes before you rough out the grips shape.
#3....don't make curves or angles that you cannot sand easily.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14

ripjack13 said:


> Tip #1....finish sand the blade after the grips.
> #2....drill the pin holes before you rough out the grips shape.
> #3....don't make curves or angles that you cannot sand easily.....


+1 on all of this. Gonna have to redo my challenge knife. I guesse I made some rookie wooden knife making mistakes lol! :-)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Jim Beam

beautiful woods and nice work, but imagine how much easier it would have been to shape the scales before glueing them to the blade.


----------



## ripjack13

Yep....I went about it all wrong. I should have approached it like my gun grips. 
I guess I got gung ho on it to quick....


----------



## ripjack13

LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 said:


> +1 on all of this. Gonna have to redo my challenge knife. I guesse I made some rookie wooden knife making mistakes lol! :-)



What happened? It was looking good last I saw....


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14

ripjack13 said:


> What happened? It was looking good last I saw....


I took the blade down to thin and all the sanding has been rough on the thin parts of the blade it's not shaped how I'd like with a few small chips. Gonna finish it and then redo another one and be a bit more careful this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I think when I'm done with this one, I'm making more!




GOOD!! I thought I was the only one contemplating such insanity! 





ripjack13 said:


> Tip
> #1....finish sand the blade after the grips.
> #2....drill the pin holes before you rough out the grips shape.
> #3....don't make curves or angles that you cannot sand easily.....




It's gotta get easier the second time around, knowing what all not to do, like making irritating little corners you can't get into to sand, thinking they'll be easy to sand out and you'll get a better fit after assembled. Hence my 6+ hours of hand sanding yesterday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 said:


> +1 on all of this. Gonna have to redo my challenge knife. I guesse I made some rookie wooden knife making mistakes lol! :-)



WHAT?!! You mean there's professional wooden knife makers??? 

You certainly aren't by yourself Jonathon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That is BAD ASS!!! You are totally taking the Mrs. December from @rocky1 he will be lucky to jet Jan of 2018 if the comp is like this... The combo of woods is perfect, I guess it is a good thing you are retarded and kept the 1990 bucket out of the pen blank trade. That reminds me...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I think I'm going to make another one. A nice big bowie....
Bubinga and some scrap....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Very nicely done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks Rocky!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Scrap what?... Bocote burl from the protected forests of screwu?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

That's awesome, Marc! If I'm ever in prison, I'm gonna ask you to make a knife for me and have Don 'smuggle' it in to the facility.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Marc, I was just over on @Jack "Pappy" Lewis page looking at his. You may not have the shot I thought you would, Pappy has a logo on his! Do you know how cool a logo is on a wooden knife? I will tell you; It is @rocky1 loosing the ability to type cool...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Scrap what?... Bocote burl from the protected forests of screwu?



I have plenty of scrap bocote....want some.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I have plenty of scrap bocote....want some.


Why am I not surprised...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Complete Pix of process...and then some gratuitous glamour shots.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

Very Nice
We need the specs on it
OAL (Over All Length)
BL (Blade length)
HL (Handle length)
Blade material
Handle material
Pin material

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

That's an awesome knife Marc! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Yeah we need more pics too.....


 



It looks great nice job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Holy Cow....that is one hunk of bad azzzzzz ........ specs or no specs it is a winner in my book

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Very Nice
> We need the specs on it
> OAL (Over All Length)
> BL (Blade length)
> HL (Handle length)
> Blade material
> Handle material
> Pin material



I'll get em when I go in the house....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Marc now that i'm on our pc WOW. They looked great on my phone, but boy o boy they turned out great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

flat out awesome Marc !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

OAL (Over All Length) -- 9 inches
BL (Blade length) -- 5 inches
HL (Handle length) -- 4 inches
Blade material -- African Blackwood
Handle material -- Snakewood
Pin material -- Desert Ironwood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Complete with an Old ManStafford measuring stick! Outstanding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

@ripjack13 . Oh great pink one. It's less than 3 weeks until our vote for our wood knife making calendar challenge. How & where are us lesser mortals to post picts of our final wood knife entries to be considered for greatness and chosen to be immortalized for all time??

Will there be a separate thread just for voting??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> @ripjack13 . Oh great pink one. It's less than 3 weeks until our vote for our wood knife making calendar challenge. How & where are us lesser mortals to post picts of our final wood knife entries to be considered for greatness and chosen to be immortalized for all time??
> 
> Will there be a separate thread just for voting??



I'm not running this shindig, but I can set up a new topic for everyone to post up a pic or two of their finished knife...

I think the one I make could be used to vote in. Once everyone posts, I'll add in a poll...
Sound good Pappy?

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt

You wood guys are killing me!!! I might have to make another one just to stay in the game!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Yep... done stepped off in that one deep, lettin the wood guys in!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I resemble that remark....


----------



## ripjack13

robert flynt said:


> You wood guys are killing me!!! I might have to make another one just to stay in the game!



I'd love to see another one from ya....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I'd love to see another one from ya....




We'll have to do a two year calendar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

setting up a pic post and a poll post sounds great...go for it...oh....Robert.....wood is cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

@ripjack13 damn son

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is BAD ASS!!! You are totally taking the Mrs. December from @rocky1 he will be lucky to jet Jan of 2018 if the comp is like this... The combo of woods is perfect, I guess it is a good thing you are retarded and kept the 1990 bucket out of the pen blank trade. That reminds me...




Who'd have ever thunk it... the Insane Islander is psychic! I did get January 2018!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Who'd have ever thunk it... the Insane Islander is psychic! I did get January 2018!!



On both versions too!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Who'd have ever thunk it... the Insane Islander is psychic! I did get January 2018!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 141191



You're not an Irishman....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Well he's been known to wear a skirt a time or two where whiskey was involved, is that close enough?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> You're not an Irishman....


I did ancestry and the results say in from England and Scotland as the top two. That's close enough to use the picture.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I did ancestry and the results say in from England and Scotland as the top two. That's close enough to use the picture.



Ok....I'll let it slide this time....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

I saw @rocky1 's alert & got all excited  about another "wood knife challenge". 
But when I checked the post I found out it's just more 
of our Islander brother.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> I saw @rocky1 's alert & got all excited  about another "wood knife challenge".
> But when I checked the post I found out it's just more
> of our Islander brother.



I say we get one going spring/summer time?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I say we get one going spring/summer time?


To make one start in the spring you should have started in 2015 at the rate these things are going.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> To make one start in the spring you should have started in 2015 at the rate these things are going.



I started one last year. I came prepared....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

